# What dry food do you give to your dog(s)?



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Just a general question. At the shelter I worked at we gave our dogs anything we were donated obviously, got my own dog finally just over a week ago and been experimenting a little.

Started with Bakers then read online it's not very healthy, then Wagg but my dog ignored that, now shes been on Harringtons for the last week and she loves it and it seems healthy from what ive read 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Exzhal said:


> Just a general question. At the shelter I worked at we gave our dogs anything we were donated obviously, got my own dog finally just over a week ago and been experimenting a little.
> 
> Started with Bakers then read online it's not very healthy, then Wagg but my dog ignored that, now shes been on Harringtons for the last week and she loves it and it seems healthy from what ive read
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Fish 4 dogs everything else gives him a upset stomach. The only dry food I would recommend is burns, applaws, barking heads, orijen and fish4dogs every thing else is mostly crap and I work in a pet shop and I would never feed any thing that comes from a supermarket


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Exzhal said:


> Just a general question. At the shelter I worked at we gave our dogs anything we were donated obviously, got my own dog finally just over a week ago and been experimenting a little.
> 
> Started with Bakers then read online it's not very healthy, then Wagg but my dog ignored that, now shes been on Harringtons for the last week and she loves it and it seems healthy from what ive read
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Wainwrights from pets at home is good it's reasonable priced about 40 quid for 15 kilo and healthy that's what mine get its the cheapest decent found I've found


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Hills - natures best :2thumb:


----------



## Melissa88 (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm in the US, but my guys are presently being switched over from Canidae to California Natural. 

My Chihuahua cross has a multitude of VERY serious allergies (to the point where he gets borrowed by my vet for canine dermatology conventions and seminars :gasp. California Natural is the first dry food I've seen that has both high quality ingredients and not a single blasted thing that my dog is allergic to in it, so I am very excited to have my dogs try it. :2thumb:


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Nate loves a bit of wagg:2thumb:


----------



## Ghostmorgan (May 31, 2013)

I prefer Evo dog food for my puppy..it is good and keeps him healthy and sound.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

I feed my 2 adult dogs (Staffy and Scottie) Skinners Field And Trial, the Staffy has a very senstitive digestion so the duck and rice variety is ideal as it's hypoallergenic. The pup is still on Fish 4 Dogs puppy food as she's only 10 months old, but she'll be moved onto Skinners at a year old.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I swear by CSJ in Wales. they have a huge range of various foods to suit dogs (working, agility or just pet) including those with allergies.

When I got my GSD at 11 months he was on Beta, but it gave him horrendous diarrhoea and regular sickness. I tried 2 other popular makes of dried food and none of them really worked.

I contact CSJ and told them about his problems and they sent me 4 samples of food they would suggest. I started him on their cheapest option, which is Champ, because there was an endorsement on that page by a GSD owner whose dog had exactly the same problem and Champ sorted it.

He's been on it now for about 2 years and has no problems - he's a black dog, so when he's out of condition it's obvious very quickly, but he has a great shine on his coat, is now a good weight and has boundless energy.

Oh, and Champ is £11.50 for a 15 Kg sack which lasts him 5 weeks.


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

My 2 have been on burns and jameswellbeloved for a few years now


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

Wainwrights and I swear by it. My husky has a very sensitive stomach and everything else gives him the runs, yet on wainwrights he's great and has put weight on! Plus the price is spot on. Now have all my dogs on that, as well as rice and raw meat and they're doing great. At 14 weeks my pups are 15kg!


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

feorag said:


> I swear by CSJ in Wales. they have a huge range of various foods to suit dogs (working, agility or just pet) including those with allergies.
> 
> When I got my GSD at 11 months he was on Beta, but it gave him horrendous diarrhoea and regular sickness. I tried 2 other popular makes of dried food and none of them really worked.
> 
> ...


 
I think I might give that a go with my pair!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Honestly I think their food is excellent. Skye either had diarrhoea or such dry stools that they crumbled and on one of the foods I tried he lost weight and condition.

I didn't choose Champ because it was the cheapest, as price was the least of my worries. I chose it because it because of the comments by the GSD owner. If it hadn't have worked I would have tried the other foods that they suggested to me, but if the cheapest version works, then I see that as a bonus to be honest.

He also is on their "Calm Down" herbs and has been since we got him because he has a lot of anxieties and very high energy levels so is literally never calm unless he's asleep. The herbs do help him.


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

I might try that too.. this one? Champ! Adult - CSJ Champ! - CSJK9 Ltd.


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

We currently feed Ripley on James Wellbeloved, its a tad pricey and TBH Wainswrights might be nutrionally just as good, but the kibble is very small and Ripley struggles to eat it as effectively.

If money was no issue I would love to feed her a pure raw diet, as in fresh steak and liver, but as it is she only gets those treats at a weekend, and payday weekends at that!


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

My three all eat CSJ champ as well and so do my mums 6 dogs...they are all small type dogs and all love the stuff.
It's such a good price as well. I always buy two bags at once because the postage is the same for two 15kg bags as it would be for one =)


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

akuma 天;11261173 said:


> We currently feed Ripley on James Wellbeloved, its a tad pricey and TBH Wainswrights might be nutrionally just as good, but the kibble is very small and Ripley struggles to eat it as effectively.
> 
> If money was no issue I would love to feed her a pure raw diet, as in fresh steak and liver, but as it is she only gets those treats at a weekend, and payday weekends at that!


I find RAW feeding really cheap! Mine get wainwrights on a morning, then pan of rice (20kg for £15 so lasts months) and we got 6 carrier bags full (I struggled to carry them) full of meatand bones for £2.50! Enough to last our 7 large breed dogs for 4 days


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

I thought you shouldn't mix dry food with raw as dry food takes longer to digest and then the raw sits behind the dry and rots in their stomach


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Exzhal said:


> I might try that too.. this one? Champ! Adult - CSJ Champ! - CSJK9 Ltd.


Yes, that's the one.

Check out their list of stockists. I have 2 near me and we just go and buy 4 bags at a time.


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

Id not heard that? They're all going to the toilet at the same rate and just had them in the vets this morning and they seemed happy with their diet. Want to go fully RAW eventually but I was always led to believe that any diet change, especially such a large one, should be done gradually over a matter of weeks


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

feorag said:


> Yes, that's the one.
> 
> Check out their list of stockists. I have 2 near me and we just go and buy 4 bags at a time.


There's one right near my mums house is seems, might sort that out and get a couple bags, the bag of Harringtons we have atm will be empty by the end of the week anyway :2thumb: hopefully this one works out as I'd like to stick with one food type now :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'd get them quick then and put a small amount into the bag of Harringtons, then every day add more of the CSJ until all the Harringtons has gone - that way you won't risk upsetting the tummy.


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

feorag said:


> I'd get them quick then and put a small amount into the bag of Harringtons, then every day add more of the CSJ until all the Harringtons has gone - that way you won't risk upsetting the tummy.


Good idea actually, I'll phone up tomorrow and sort it out :2thumb:


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Moscowlynny said:


> Id not heard that? They're all going to the toilet at the same rate and just had them in the vets this morning and they seemed happy with their diet. Want to go fully RAW eventually but I was always led to believe that any diet change, especially such a large one, should be done gradually over a matter of weeks


I think it was kare that said it but I might be wrong because as I don't raw feed but she does. I think she said that it took dry food a whole day to digest but raw is quicker


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

We are feeding Arden grange as it's what she was on before we picked her up and they sent her out with a 2 kg bag but I might check the csj site to look at the small breed/puppy range.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

basickly in a dog food you want named meats (not deriviants thats the left over crap no one else wants), as little as possible to no grains, no colorants and additives. The more quality meats the better realy.

I feed cjs super dooper champ, its got meat as the first ingredant and more protien which was why i picked it over the adult champ one. Couldnt be happier with it. My girl was on royal cannin and she would scratch a lot and kept pileing on the weight despite being fed alot less than the bad said and she is an active dog. Since stopped the scratching and lost weight and has been pooping less and firmer poop too. The ingreadents in my opyion are better in the superdooper champ then royal cannin and She likes the taste and i like the price, £14.60 for 15kgs when the royal cannin was £56 for 15kg!

CJS also do a grain free dog food, it looks realy good but it has tripe as the first ingreadent and my girl wont touch tripe.


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Royal canine is made from chicken feather meal


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Another user of CSJ, Dexter is on That'll do


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

feorag said:


> Yes, that's the one.
> 
> Check out their list of stockists. I have 2 near me and we just go and buy 4 bags at a time.


I've found a local stockist I think I'm gonna flip my dogs to it 11.50 for 15 kilos is so cheap il save about 28 quid per 15 kilos gonna have to give this a go


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Like I said I would never compromise quality for price, but in this case why pay more when you can get such good results from this range?


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

We currently feed our new boy on Wagg we tried him on other things but it gave him the runs and as he was really underweight he struggled to put it on, 

im not a fan of Wagg, but £7 for a large 15kg bag you cant go wrong, his digestion has improved and hes now back up to a decent weight, and has enough energy for his swimming and other excercises he does.
when he'll be living with me, id like to get him on a RAW diet.


----------



## spudfarrar (Nov 14, 2012)

My black lab is on the same food he has always been fed before i got him a couple months ago and he seems to really enjoy it (weebox worker complete)


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Wagg complete worker, Kizzy is so sensitive and most other foods, especially the so called good ones that cost a bomb make her incredibly poorly.

Chappie is the only other food she is ok on, but it makes them both poo ALOT and they lost so much weight on it became concerning, they're poo was also bright orange at times.

So we switched to Wagg and not had a single issue since, they're weight is lovely and they're pooing on average 2 times per day, up to 3 (it was 4-6 on Chappie), it's nice solid healthy looking poo too. Best of all it's pretty cheap too, £12 for 17kg of complete worker 

I have heard from other English bull terrier owners that Wagg does seem to suit them as a breed, especially those will allergies and sensitive stomachs which is very common in the breed particularly whites (which mine both are). So i think breed does play a part to an extent too. Especially pedigree's.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

x Sarah x said:


> Chappie is the only other food she is ok on, but it makes them both poo ALOT and they lost so much weight on it became concerning, they're poo was also bright orange at times.


That was the third one that we tried on Skye on recommendation from the vet. It certainly stopped the diarrhoea, instead we had such dry stools they crumbled when we tried to pick them up, but more concerning was the fact he lost about 4Kg in weight, which meant feeding him more and his coat lost its shine and condition.

That was when we went onto CSJ.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

My girl is on Wainwrights and she loves it. 
: victory:


----------



## Veeny (May 30, 2013)

James wellbeloved. I swear by it. It's far cheaper than pedigree chum or bakes and tons better for them. Our staffie changed almost overnight when we switched. It's always cheaper online too


----------



## frogreapertattoo (Dec 10, 2011)

*feed*

*Ime 49 & had dogs all my life,i have used chicken n rice dog food from the local market its 6.99 a sack 15kg i think..have had gsds rotty bullteriers and lurchers..my present dog "billywizz" is 9 yrs old and as fit as a butchers dog and has been fed on this dry food in an unlabled see through bag all his life..i expect most local markets will sell it.... *
:snake:


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Have my first bag of CSJ Champ! Adult ready to collect tomorrow, hopefully my dog will like it :2thumb: the seller charges a little more than the website because they don't make much profit on the Champ stuff apparently, but they only want £14 so still really cheap for the quality a few of you guys are saying it holds


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Exzhal said:


> Have my first bag of CSJ Champ! Adult ready to collect tomorrow, hopefully my dog will like it :2thumb: the seller charges a little more than the website because they don't make much profit on the Champ stuff apparently, but they only want £14 so still really cheap for the quality a few of you guys are saying it holds


I got mine already I'm weaning mine over now they seem to like it


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Veeny said:


> James wellbeloved. I swear by it. It's far cheaper than pedigree chum or bakes and tons better for them. Our staffie changed almost overnight when we switched. It's always cheaper online too


It's must more expensive then bakers although I no bakers is awful just correcting u its double the price of bakers mine were also on wainwrights but are now being moved over to csj just because its so cheap in comparison


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Exzhal said:


> seller charges a little more than the website because they don't make much profit on the Champ stuff apparently, but they only want £14 so still really cheap for the quality a few of you guys are saying it holds


That's interesting, because we don't pay more and actually my previous supplier charged less!

It's still cheap though for the quality. :2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

feorag said:


> That's interesting, because we don't pay more and actually my previous supplier charged less!
> 
> It's still cheap though for the quality. :2thumb:


I got mine from a reseller in Hampton court mine was only £11.50 for 15 kg of csj champ I'm not sure what he gets it for


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes I pay £11.50 too. When I bought it from my other supplier (which was Northern Springer Spaniel Rescue) they were charging 50p less than CSJ were quoting.


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

feorag said:


> That's interesting, because we don't pay more and actually my previous supplier charged less!
> 
> It's still cheap though for the quality. :2thumb:


Weird, not gonna complain though just a couple quid, I don't think she sells it often so maybe it takes up more room on the pallet to be worth it


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

As I said earlier it's still not expensive at that price, considering the quality.


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Just got my bag today and Sasha loves it already :2thumb: followed me upstairs as I was carrying the bag up, and straight at the bowl as soon as I mixed some in with her current food


----------

